# Walking out of class?



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you ever walked out of class before simply because you could simply not take the classroom atmosphere? Myself, I walked out because I was having an anxiety attack about getting up and giving an oral presentation. I anticipated my turn to an extreme. So before I heard my name I just walked out of class, no one made an attempt to stop me. What's worse is that I had to come back the next day and face everyone, and the teacher jokingly told me as soon as I walked out he said to the class, "Did he just walk out?" and everyone laughed. People looked at me differently since then.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I was going to say I have seen people walk out of class, but that is in college and I guess you are in high school since you are 16. Realize that in high school, you are still very young and teachers and counselors are there to help you grow. Perhaps you should inform your teachers about your anxiety and I am sure they will be very understanding and make accomodations. Your teacher was definitely not attempting to make fun of you, he likely has no idea the anxiety you face. Instead of anger and resentment towards them, seek understanding. The world is not out to get you.


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> I was going to say I have seen people walk out of class, but that is in college and I guess you are in high school since you are 16. Realize that in high school, you are still very young and teachers and counselors are there to help you grow. Perhaps you should inform your teachers about your anxiety and I am sure they will be very understanding and make accomodations. Your teacher was definitely not attempting to make fun of you, he likely has no idea the anxiety you face. Instead of anger and resentment towards them, seek understanding. The world is not out to get you.


Not my problem, i'm in a special program because of my anxiety that has in class therapy. I've walked out of classes in that program as well.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, I've walked out of class before. It was my spanish grammar class. I couldn't focus, so I figured: What's the point of being here? Having the desks in a circle didn't help either. I felt like everyone was watching. I'd have I hard time going back the next time because of that. It happened more than once, so I eventually told my teacher, and he was understanding. He said he didn't mind if I was silent during class. I didn't even have to work with a partner on in-class work. He hoped I could at least come to class though.


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

Anonymous Dude said:


> Have you ever walked out of class before simply because you could simply not take the classroom atmosphere? Myself, I walked out because I was having an anxiety attack about getting up and giving an oral presentation. I anticipated my turn to an extreme. So before I heard my name I just walked out of class, no one made an attempt to stop me. What's worse is that I had to come back the next day and face everyone, and the teacher jokingly told me as soon as I walked out he said to the class, "Did he just walk out?" and everyone laughed. People looked at me differently since then.


I'm actually scared to walk out of class and draw attention to myself...


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow I never just walked out like that because id have to carry my backpack and risk the teacher running after me. I either ask to go to the bathroom where i can take a break for 10 minutes or I just ditch the class all together beforehand. But that is always good to walk out if you feel you are having an attack. Just tell the teacher you feel faint and dizzy or was gonna throw up, its kinda hard to restrain yourself or ask permission when you feel that way.


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

I have SA but I never did that. Anyway I'm proud of you because not many people are willing to do that. 

If everyone looked at you differently since then, let them. They have nothing to do with you.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I wish I had done that at a few points in my life, when teachers were being complete ***#s.


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

I had to give a presentation in my Spanish class and I felt like walking out but, I knew the teacher could stop me before I reached the door. I was sweating, shaking and my legs felt wobbly,when she called my name I told her I wasn't done and she said hmmmm ok I get back to you in a few. So now everyone has given their presentation and she looks at me and she tells me ok you're up. I couldn't even stand up so she talked to me for a few minutes and everyone was looking at us which made me even more anxious thankfully I was "Saved By The Bell" :lol


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, I walked out of class in this past school. The class conversation turned to race, racial slurs, prejudice, etc. I ended up going for a drive, getting lost and just going home. The atmosphere was just too intense to go back.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I have actually never done it. I have _skipped_ class many times...

My sister I don't think is socially anxious but does deal with anxiety too, and she bolted out of class one time.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've only walked out of class a couple of times, and it was because of boredom, not anxiety. But I've ditched lots due to anxiety.


----------

